# Help with shoulder turn!



## heavenarmy (May 8, 2011)

I've been struggling with this for the longest time...years... I've had 2 coaches, who've used hi-speed cameras to point out to me that:

(1) I'm square at release
(2) My right foot is FLAT at impact (I'm right handed)

The habit is so ingrained and programmed I've not been able to coax my body to turn! It's causing all kinds of problems, from hitting fat shorts, to hitting the ball on the upswing (iron shots), and of course skulling my shots...

Any tips or drills that you can advise?


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Think about turning on your downswing making sure to show the folks directly behind you your buttocks AND your cleats on the right foot.
Try rocking slightly as you turn back and through watching to keep the weight on the inside of your right foot then pushing off your right foot on the downswing.
Exagerate the move at first until you get the feeling.
If you turn your back to the target on the backswing, you almost can't help to unwind on the downswing; so, maybe you are not performing a good backswing which would make it very difficult to do a good downswing.
Think of turning your chest to the target on the downswing.
Think of the downswing end result as a pose and hold it once you get it and stay on balance.






heavenarmy said:


> I've been struggling with this for the longest time...years... I've had 2 coaches, who've used hi-speed cameras to point out to me that:
> 
> (1) I'm square at release
> (2) My right foot is FLAT at impact (I'm right handed)
> ...


----------



## heavenarmy (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Without seeing a (youtube) recording of your swing its difficult to say exactly whats wrong, and what you need to do to put it right.

Ok, one that I've been doing for a few weeks to promote a decent shoulder turn - and can be done at home, even if its raining. Stand with an iron across the front of your shoulders, feet shoulder width apart. Pick something directly in front of you (I use the clock on our mantlepiece) and turn so the club points at the clock then turn through 180 so the other end of the club points at the clock. This will give you a reference to measure the turn, and help with flexibility.

Another one; make sure you point your belt buckle at the target on your follow through. To be able to do it you will have to push off your right foot. Do it with a 3/4 swing. This will slow you down enough to allow you to concentrate on the full turn.

Don't worry too much about the flat foot at impact. It was the 'preferred' style during the 80's, Leadbetter taught it to Faldo, and it seemed to work for him.

Your current swing is well ingrained so it will take weeks and weeks of hard work to ingrain another swing, and your current swing will resurface now and again.

Good luck.


----------



## heavenarmy (May 8, 2011)

Thanks.

The one thing I keep reading about is to push off from the right foot. That's something I'm trying to work on now.

I also wanted to practice using the left hand only during follow through, but I am phobic about the club flying into the range! Do you guys recommend this drill?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know what the left hand drill is so can't comment on it. Personally I prefer to think of the hands working together - any predominant thought on one particulr hand could lead to that hand dominating part of the swing. For example, too much right hand could lead to a draw becoming a hook, and too much left hand pointing to the target could lead to a weak grip and a big slice.

If you imagine your arm out, straight in front of you, palms together. Drop the hands down onto the grip and you've got a fairly neutral grip. Rotate the hands clockwise and you've got a strong grip that will produce a draw/hook. Rotate them anti-clockwise and you have a weak grip that will give you a fade/slice. I would recommend experimenting with this just so you get to know what your hands are doing for what symptom. Then if you find you are slicing a lot you've got something to work on - it's a little more complicated than that. Open stance with a weak grip will give you a huuuuggggeee slice but an open stance with a strong grip could give you a horrible duck hook. Again, if you know the basics of stance and grip its worth experimenting, and ultimately you can use these to shape shots around trees etc.

Sorry for going off on a tangent... hope its of help to you.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just to add my $0.02 worth. Here's a drill that might help you with your shoulder turn issue. You can work with it anywhere you have a wall. You don't even need a club in your hands.:thumbsup:

A Golf Shoulder Turn Drill


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Drills*

I found this video today and thought it may help. It has some good drills that may help with your problem. Here it is YouTube - ‪Jeff Goble Step Drill‬‏.

Cheers


----------



## heavenarmy (May 8, 2011)

Great link. Thanks.


----------

